# Natalie Portman Das erste Foto nach der Geburt!



## Mandalorianer (25 Aug. 2011)

*Natalie Portman Das erste Foto nach der Geburt!

Hurra, da ist sie wieder !!!
Nach über zwei Monaten Babypause zeigt sich Natalie Portman
wieder in der Öffentlichkeit – das erste Mal nach der Geburt ihres Sohnes Aleph.

​*
* http://www.celebboard.net/internati...out-manhattan-22-8-2011-x28-lq-mq-tagged.html


* ​ 
Natalie Portman schwelgt im Babyglück. Seit 80 Tagen dreht sich das Leben der schönen Oscar-Preisträgerin („Black Swan“) um ihr erstes Söhnchen: Ob Stillen, Windeln wechseln oder einfach Kuschelstunden mit dem süßen Nachwuchs – die 30-Jährige ist sicher ordentlich beschäftigt. Ob das wohl auch der Grund ist, warum wir seit über zwei Monaten keinen Blick mehr auf Miss Portman erhaschen konnten? Nach der Geburt ihres Kleinen schien Natalie wie vom Erdboden verschwunden. Erst jetzt ist sie wieder aufgetaucht.

In einem blau gestreiften Kurz-Overall wurde die Neu-Mama nun in New York gesichtet, wo sie ihren After-Baby-Body präsentierte. Am Bauch lassen sich bei der früher so zierlichen Schauspielerin zwar noch ein paar Babypfunde erkennen, aber wir können nur sagen: Das Mamasein steht Natalie Portman hervorragend!

Bisher hat die Schöne mit den israelischen Wurzeln noch nicht allzu viel über ihren Sohnemann verraten. Nur der Name des Kleinen ist bekannt: Natalie und ihr Verlobter, der Choreograph Benjamin Millepied (34), haben den Kleinen Aleph genannt – der Name steht für den ersten Buchstaben im hebräischen Alphabet.

Auf ein Foto des Wonneproppens müssen wir zwar weiterhin warten. Doch immerhin haben wir nach ihrer langen Rampenlicht-Abstinenz nun zumindest seine hinreißende Mutter mal wieder zu Gesicht bekommen. 

*Und wir können nur sagen: Schön, dass du wieder zurück bist, Natalie! :thumbup:

Gruss vom Gollum*


----------

